# I need to know if I'm alone........



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Has anyone ever found their Golden Retriever standing on their kitchen table? Shadow is 4 and never gets into trouble. One day he saw my son's girlfriend sit on the edge of my kitchen table and he saw the chair was ajar, so he proceeded to climb on the chair and did the same as Ashley. 

The following day Ashley was leaning on the table with her two arms stretched out. We looked down at the opposite end of the table and there was Shadow standing on his back legs with his paws in the same position!:doh: 

Monkey see ~ Monkey do?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

You are not alone. We've had to learn to watch everything we do because Tinkerbell copies. You find out all your bad habits...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Our last dog Charlie, a black lab mix, used to get on the table. We had to start making sure we pushed all the chairs in. :doh:  

Also my wife's aunt's dog, Kirby(we think he's border collie and whippet), one time jumped up on their table during dinner...and when I say jumped, he really jumped, all four legs off the floor and onto the table. It was hysterical!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL........we have to push the chairs in, too. I usually have a chair in front of my sink because Tucker tries to do the dishes. Now Shadow gets up on the chair and just inspects!


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

LOL. Makes me think of the tv show mad about you. In one episode the dog was standing on the kitchen table eating the Thanksgiving turkey!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazz's Mom said:


> LOL. Makes me think of the tv show mad about you. In one episode the dog was standing on the kitchen table eating the Thanksgiving turkey!


That would be Tucker!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Not my Golden, no, but I often find my Whippet on the counter- all four paws, eating out of the his dish  His food is on the counter top so the Goldens can't eat it, bc the Whippet does not gorge his food, but prefers to snack. Even as an old fat dog (10 years, 40 pounds), he leap from a stand still with ease onto a tall counter to snack, then hop down, leaving the Goldens in awe.


----------



## JPD (Feb 26, 2007)

I think I saw Shadow driving the car by Pet Smart.....:woot2:


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

It has never happened here ((yet)) lol But I hear its happened alot on this board.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Has anyone ever found their Golden Retriever standing on their kitchen table? Shadow is 4 and never gets into trouble. One day he saw my son's girlfriend sit on the edge of my kitchen table and he saw the chair was ajar, so he proceeded to climb on the chair and did the same as Ashley.
> 
> The following day Ashley was leaning on the table with her two arms stretched out. We looked down at the opposite end of the table and there was Shadow standing on his back legs with his paws in the same position!:doh:
> 
> Monkey see ~ Monkey do?


You *must* get photos of this!!!


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

YES I agree- we need photo evidence  

Well you have one smart Golden there! 
My Golden has never done this (knock on wood!) but I think she's too small (around 60 pounds).. (ok edit because that doesn't make sense. I guess size is not a factor).. and a little clumsy to dare to go on the table. She does sometimes put her front paws up (a no no!) on the table and/or kitchen counter though to check out what yummy things she can try to steal.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

It sounds like it's Ashley that Shadow is trying to impress! Does he copy anyone else?


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes, I came home one day and Coach's head popped around the corner of the kitchen and we were eye-to-eye!!!!! Then in Florida he started from a running start towards the dining room table-but I saw him and intercepted him!!!!!!! I must have scared him to death because we haven't seen this behavior since then.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

[email protected] driving the car by petsmart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

lol---What a sight!!!! Wish I could have been there for that!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

JPD said:


> I think I saw Shadow driving the car by Pet Smart.....:woot2:


He was stopping by Petsmart on his way to pick up Ashley for their date (don't tell your son  ) :heartbeat :cavalry:


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Never has happened here. But, yes...they do watch and learn.

Chandler can open gate latches, like many dogs can. But he has to turn a padlock around (into the open position), push it out of the latch, and then flip the latch open. He also tries to turn doorknobs with his mouth. Hasn't worked yet...but he keeps trying.

I want a picture of Shadow on the table!! :


----------



## Frisco4ever (Mar 18, 2007)

*Mesa did that!!!*

My family was very careful when we left Mesa by herself; we put up baby gates confining her to the kitchen, hid the trash can and pushed everything way back on the counters. Once we came back from Pikes Peak there we were driving up the driveway and there is Mesa! Our long-legged lady was perched on our kitchen table eating peaches out of the fruit bowl. . .:no:


----------

